# Four drunk college girls invited me to their house!



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

*The Pick Up*
Friday night I got a 2.2X ping from Kate at bar closing time. As I stopped the car yelling out the window at who I thought was Kate, four noisy college girls jumped into my car.

"You're Kate?"
"Yeah." girl in the front said. Then she corrected herself and pointed at the girl in the back and said "she's Kate." Then she said "You're Cute." Of course, this made my heart start beating a hundred times a second.
Almost immediately after, I was disappointed to learn that they got Todd as their driver.
Among, their chatter, Mira (girl in front) asked me if I wanted to hang out with them. "YES!" I replied enthusiastically getting even more excited. "You cancel for Todd, and I'll cancel with my Kate!"

The girls broke into a debate, two wanting to stay with me, two wanting to get out and find their Uber. The "get out" girls were gaining influence. Images of Todd going away with these ready to party girls flashed through my head. It's such a special and rare thing that I got invited to their house, I had to make a bold decision.
"I'll drive you for free." I offered.
"Ohhhh!!! That is so nice! You are so nice! You are so cute! We just love you! You are so great!" They all cooed. This sent me to heaven, and I immediately knew I made the right decision. (BTW. I've made this 8 second moment my new ringtone.
https://clyp.it/tkgfgemm

So we headed off to their home. You'd might as well try to understand what individuals birds in a migration flock were chattering about as trying to understand the majority of what these chattering girls were saying. At one time, I could understand the girls were arguing about which guys to invite over to their house. Mira injected "*We're going to have UBER BABY over*!"

https://clyp.it/z1xn3tru

Ultimately, I was going to be the only guy at their house. Four drunk college girls. One guy... ME!

*The House*

The five of us entered their home. "What happened in the homes of young women?" I always wondered. Probably lots of pillow fights wearing just pajamas and panties I pretty much imagined. The girls introduced me to their dog and all said they had to run upstairs to use the bathroom. I was no longer in my Uber comfort zone, and my nervous level was out of this world by this time.

As I waited downstairs, I quickly texted some good Uber People friends who were up, telling them about my situation. (Out of respect of their privacy, I will not mention their names, but one is like the music loving cool kid of the class, and the other is like an adventurous beautiful woman.) Just chatting with them kind of put me at ease. The guy shared some music videos and told me to play it for them.

This ended up being perfect advice because when they came downstairs, they started playing youtube music on a big TV, and two of started to dance. "Hey, come dance with us Uber Baby!" one yelled at me. I danced like a big clumsy Frankenstein monster, but there were like sexy wiggle worms at my side. After the first song they played I recommended the song that my UP friend recommended and we danced another away at another song. At this moment, I was in complete ecstasy. Sadly, this was a very short lived moment. 15 minutes? 7 minutes?

"We're hungry, can you drive us to Taco Bell Uber Baby?" Of course I agreed, although I really wish I left at this time.
*
Fast Food*

I left in the car with Mari, Lying Cindy (she was not really named Kate), and their golden retriever to Taco Bell. I'll spare you the painful details, but we basically spent over ONE HOUR at a Taco Bell drive-thru through as the girls argued with a manager to get the crispy burritos they insisted they ordered. To avoid getting their food spit on, they decided to go to White Castle next.

The three of us went inside White Castle and they ordered a few sliders for me. Unfortunately, as intoxication went away, so did the the dancing divas, and only chattering chickadees remained. Their conversation included topics like friends' pregnancies, their time of the month, and guys they like.

Uber Baby was also gone. Now there was only Third Wheel Uber\ Waterboy Uber. The only time they were talk to me it would be things like
"Can you refill this cup for me?"
"I said without ice."
"This is not what I ordered, bring this back for me."
I was glad when they were ready to go home.
I guess it's karma for the many times my "beer googles fade" caused whip-lash to undesirable women.

As I walked out of the White Castle, these envious guys that had been watching us the night said
"You look you're having a good night!" an older guy said.
"I'm their Uber driver" I proudly said, pretending I was having a sexy time.
"Wow, LUCKY man!" If only he knew the full story.

When I took them back to their house, Mari said "I'd love you to be our personal Uber every night." I was thinking "No way! Not ever! Not in a million years." Well, at least not unless if they're really drunk all night.

I wonder how Todd did that night.

https://clyp.it/f3z5b33b


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

I hope they didn't leave taco bell in the back of your car.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

TheWanderer said:


> I hope they didn't leave taco bell in the back of your car.


Nope, never ended up getting anything from there.


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

Another saga for the SadUber category. Nice story, well told.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

SU, I need to know at what time of night am I most likely to experience the kinds of pickups you receive.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> SU, I need to know at what time of night am I most likely to experience the kinds of pickups you receive.


Always 1:30 to 2:30. Also, that time of night I always cancel on the males.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

You’re like the male version of damselindistress.

Do you ever think about relocating to San Diego?


----------



## UberPat (Mar 24, 2016)

Pretty sure SadUber and Damsel are both the work of the same writer, hence why they seem so similar.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> You're like the male version of damselindistress.
> 
> Do you ever think about relocating to San Diego?


Actually we were talking about meeting a few weeks ago. Things fell through though.


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

They are the same person


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

It was too long to read. Can anyone highlight the part where he got lucky and quote it for me, thanks. If it didn't happen then never mind.

SadUber seems to be a guy that drives for fun and not for profit because he has nothing else to do with his life. I hate him. He's the reason paxs expect a lot from their drivers for minimum wage. I really hate him.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

htboston said:


> It was too long to read. Can anyone highlight the part where he got lucky and quote it for me, thanks. If it didn't happen then never mind.
> 
> SadUber seems to be a guy that drives for fun and not for profit because he has nothing else to do with his life. I hate him. He's the reason paxs expect a lot from their drivers for minimum wage. I really hate him.


Don't be shy now and tell us how you really feel


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

htboston said:


> It was too long to read. Can anyone highlight the part where he got lucky and quote it for me, thanks. If it didn't happen then never mind.
> 
> SadUber seems to be a guy that drives for fun and not for profit because he has nothing else to do with his life. I hate him. He's the reason paxs expect a lot from their drivers for minimum wage. I really hate him.


Of course I drive Uber for profit. It is my only source of income! Here is a statement I made in the summer:

"Sorry to offend you. There are probably a few good PT drivers, but overall, the PT drivers are the ones that make us all look bad. They are so anxious to tell pax that Ubering is not their "real job" because they are too cool for that.
Just read all the demeaning comments here like "tell them you're a garbage collector." They are all from PT drivers.
They reap the benefits of Uber but don't share the same responsibilities. They can just accept a bunch of weekend surges, tear down FT drivers, and then go back to their cool "real job."


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

I consider myself a garbage collector when I'm picking up paxs. I'm just transferring them to their dump site. Plus, most Uber drivers are part time I believe

Sorry for being mean, SadUber. Even though I do mean it in my heart, the only reason I said it rather than keeping it to myself is because you know... Uber.



Kodyhead said:


> Don't be shy now and tell us how you really feel


lmao hahaha


----------



## Spinn (Feb 21, 2017)

SadUber, don't make it so easy for them! They told you what you wanted to hear to get what they wanted from you.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Please be 18! Please be 18!


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Over/Uber said:


> Please be 18! Please be 18!


Consent age in a lot of states is 15 or 16 lmao 



Spinn said:


> SadUber, don't make it so easy for them! They told you what you wanted to hear to get what they wanted from you.


He's the type of guy to be friendzoned his whole life acting this way


----------



## West81330 (Oct 7, 2016)

Couldn't imagine anything else than "hanging out" with four drunk American girls with their annoying whiney accents. Why you didn't leave them at the White Castle is beyond me.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

West81330 said:


> Couldn't imagine anything else than "hanging out" with four drunk American girls with their annoying whiney accents. Why you didn't leave them at the White Castle is beyond me.


Maybe he thought he'll get lucky because drunk girls are more willing, imagine if he got a 5-way with 4 girls. He'll be an Uber legend.

Most likely this wasn't gonna happen but he hoped but it didn't pan out


----------



## West81330 (Oct 7, 2016)

htboston said:


> Maybe he thought he'll get lucky because drunk girls are more willing, imagine if he got a 5-way with 4 girls. He'll be an Uber legend.
> 
> Most likely this wasn't gonna happen but he hoped but it didn't pan out


Based on this bloke's posts, he has about as much chance of getting lucky as I do of winning the lottery.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

West81330 said:


> Based on this bloke's posts, he has about as much chance of getting lucky as I do of winning the lottery.


haha. If you buy a 10$ scratch ticket, you have a 1 and 17 chance of winning your 10$ back. Technically, you won some type of lottery. Not sure if ya have scratches in aussie

His mini me was dreaming big that night and his brain was probably asleep


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Bunch of phony BS


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> Bunch of phony BS


Not nessasarily,

It's also possible they at least one of them will forget they consented and then you can believe the story..


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Of course I drive Uber for profit. It is my only source of income! Here is a statement I made in the summer:
> 
> "Sorry to offend you. There are probably a few good PT drivers, but overall, the PT drivers are the ones that make us all look bad. They are so anxious to tell pax that Ubering is not their "real job" because they are too cool for that.
> Just read all the demeaning comments here like "tell them you're a garbage collector." They are all from PT drivers.
> They reap the benefits of Uber but don't share the same responsibilities. They can just accept a bunch of weekend surges, tear down FT drivers, and then go back to their cool "real job."


I see a slight contradiction here, namely the "They reap the benefits of Uber but don't share the same responsibilities" statement.

Would those "responsibilities" include fulfilling your obligation to a paying passenger that has ordered a ride which you have already accepted, and not transporting drunken girls you've found wandering in the streets for free? (The "Harley Quinn" story)

Would those "responsibilities" include not offering to transport drunken college girls for free by urging them to cancel on a ride they had previously ordered - thereby depriving another Uber driver from his fare?

Would those "responsibilities" include obeying the local traffic laws and not endangering passengers by violating same? (The "Grocery Mom" story)

Would those "responsibilities" include abiding by the Terms and Conditions published by Uber than you agreed to operate under as an Uber driver, and not willfully violating them by such actions as "...unauthorized use of Uber's trademark or other intellectual property" (the "eclipse tent" story), "illegal street hails" or"...discouraging riders or drivers from using the Uber platform" (this story), or "...stalking or contacting riders outside of organizing a pick up" (the "Trang" stories)?

If you want to write fictional stories about your adventures as an Uber driver and add pictures in an attempt to create validity for your work (the "Uber Friendship Book" story), be my guest. But please, don't be so presumptuous as to lecture other drivers about "responsibility".


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I am not saying that this scenario isn't possible. It is by all means. The fact is however, that SU has a story a day. I've said before, statistically this just can't happen.


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> I see a slight contradiction here, namely the "They reap the benefits of Uber but don't share the same responsibilities" statement.
> 
> Would those "responsibilities" include fulfilling your obligation to a paying passenger that has ordered a ride which you have already accepted, and not transporting drunken girls you've found wandering in the streets for free? (The "Harley Quinn" story)
> 
> ...


I missed the grocery mom story, that's why SadUber sagas really need their own category.

I think you missed a couple important ones too like Iranian catwalk model and George x2.

Oh, and let's not forget care packages, service wolf, Jamie, and high school reunion.

SadUber, you practically have a book ready to print.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> I am not saying that this scenario isn't possible. It is by all means. The fact is however, that SU has a story a day. I've said before, statistically this just can't happen.





keb said:


> I missed the grocery mom story, that's why SadUber sagas really need their own category.
> 
> I think you missed a couple important ones too like Iranian catwalk model and George x2.
> 
> ...


Three things to keep in mind --

First, SadUber claims to live in the Minneapolis/St. Paul area - the 14th largest Metropolitan Statistical Area in the United States. While the alleged incidents are certainly possible, the sheer number of them is mind-boggling. I'd expect a continuing stream of unbelievable stories from a driver that operated in an area known for extravagant behavior - Bourbon Street in New Orleans, Miami Beach, Las Vegas, Greenwich Village in New York, and West Hollywood, California, for example - but Minneapolis?

Second, as we all are aware, Uber monitors this forum. It seems almost incomprehensible that a company that is known for deactivating drivers for minimal reasons would allow a driver to post comments about how they've repeatedly violated the Uber Terms of Service as well as local traffic laws, and not investigate further - which leads me to believe that either Uber doesn't care about these incidents (highly doubtful), or they have investigated and found that there is no cause for concern because they aren't actual incidents that have occurred.

Lastly, as he himself stated in the *Uber Friendship Book* thread - SadUber will create items just to "set the pace" - which consequently makes the validity all of the pictures and audio recordings posted suspect.

From Wikipedia --

_"In professional wrestling, *kayfabe* is the portrayal of staged events within the industry as "real" or "true", specifically the portrayal of competition, rivalries, and relationships between participants as being genuine and not of a staged or predetermined nature of any kind. Kayfabe has also evolved to become a code word of sorts for maintaining this "reality" within the direct or indirect presence of the general public. Kayfabe is often seen as the suspension of disbelief that is used to create the non-wrestling aspects of promotions, such as feuds, angles, and gimmicks, in a manner similar to other forms of fictional entertainment."_

Once you realize that wrestling is staged, it is possible to enjoy the show for what it is - a show. Just remember that it is entertainment, not reality.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> I see a slight contradiction here, namely the "They reap the benefits of Uber but don't share the same responsibilities" statement.
> 
> Would those "responsibilities" include fulfilling your obligation to a paying passenger that has ordered a ride which you have already accepted, and not transporting drunken girls you've found wandering in the streets for free? (The "Harley Quinn" story)
> 
> ...


Aaaaand Mic Drop.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

So, what about your wing man Leo? How did he do?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Three things to keep in mind --
> 
> First, SadUber claims to live in the Minneapolis/St. Paul area - the 14th largest Metropolitan Statistical Area in the United States. While the alleged incidents are certainly possible, the sheer number of them is mind-boggling. I'd expect a continuing stream of unbelievable stories from a driver that operated in an area known for extravagant behavior - Bourbon Street in New Orleans, Miami Beach, Las Vegas, Greenwich Village in New York, and West Hollywood, California, for example - but Minneapolis?
> 
> ...


Would you like to hear the hour long recording of myself and my two actresses pretending to be Cindy and Mari at Taco Bell drive-thru? we put together this audio just for posting on Uberpeople.net.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Would you like to hear the hour long recording of myself and my two actresses pretending to be Cindy and Mari at Taco Bell drive-thru? we put together this audio just for posting on Uberpeople.net.


Thank you, but that won't be necessary.

It's like the 1997 "Bash at the Beach" match between "The Nature Boy" Ric Flair and Rowdy Roddy Piper - I'm sure a lot of time and effort went into creating the backstory (kayfabe) that explained the events leading up to the confrontation, but I'm simply not that interested, I just wanna see the match.

That doesn't mean I don't enjoy wrestling or appreciate their efforts, I just refuse to be drawn into the vortex of the "alternate reality" that they've created the way some fans are.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> I am not saying that this scenario isn't possible. It is by all means. The fact is however, that SU has a story a day. I've said before, statistically this just can't happen.


Its one thing if SadUber looked like Chris Pratt with abs to match but weve all seen the Uber shirt and the manboobs below it. Now imagine that wearing a Speedo.

I think theres a grain of truth to every SU story, but the crazier parts are most certainly embellished.



SadUber said:


> Would you like to hear the hour long recording of myself and my two actresses pretending to be Cindy and Mari at Taco Bell drive-thru? we put together this audio just for posting on Uberpeople.net.


You being used as a tool at Taco Bell and White Castle is more than believeable. I want to see the full video of you rubbing groins with the 4 girls at their apartment.

You get just enough proof to prove certain aspects of your stories that are believable, but rarely have any of the outrageous stuff covered. This is a very good manipulation tactic worthy of some of the best conmen in history!


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 167370
> 
> *The Pick Up*
> Friday night I got a 2.2X ping from Kate at bar closing time. As I stopped the car yelling out the window at who I thought was Kate, four noisy college girls jumped into my car.
> ...


Yet, Another happy ending&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Its one thing if SadUber looked like Chris Pratt with abs to match but weve all seen the Uber shirt and the manboobs below it. Now imagine that wearing a Speedo.
> 
> I think theres a grain of truth to every SU story, but the crazier parts are most certainly embellished.
> 
> ...


Only two of them danced for a little while. What do you think happened? Everyone sat around and ate crumpets and tea?

Besides, I never had any luck until I started wearing a suit while driving. That made a big difference!


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Only two of them danced for a little while. What do you think happened? Everyone sat around and ate crumpets and tea?
> 
> Besides, I never had any luck until I started wearing a suit while driving. That made a big difference!


Oh, I'm sure. I mean, you pull up in your ratty '07 Toyota Corolla, people be like "WTH??" But when the see the suit get out...


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> Oh, I'm sure. I mean, you pull up in your ratty '07 Toyota Corolla, people be like "WTH??" But when the see the suit get out...


I have a Focus.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

A Ford Taurus SHO? In a suit?


----------



## UberC00L (Sep 15, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Besides, I never had any luck until I started wearing a suit while driving. That made a big difference!


Wow! You drive in a suit? You must be really cool


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

UberC00L said:


> Wow! You drive in a suit? You must be really cool


I used to wear only shorts and t-shirt. One day I had to wear the suit and I kept wearing it at night time. That's the night that the passenger Jamie was really friendly with me and I began wondering if there was something to it. I kept wearing it and the female response seems to be much better, although nothing has ever come from it yet.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

SadUber said:


> nothing has ever come from it


I reduced this down to the important part.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Only two of them danced for a little while. What do you think happened? Everyone sat around and ate crumpets and tea?
> 
> Besides, I never had any luck until I started wearing a suit while driving. That made a big difference!


Suit covers up the moobs enough that you have 19 year old coeds hitting on you on the regular?

Only way this was real is if they were recording it themselves and are laughing about it on facebook with their friends, much like your experience at your class reunion.


----------



## UberC00L (Sep 15, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Suit covers up the moobs enough that you have 19 year old coeds hitting on you on the regular?
> 
> Only way this was real is if they were recording it themselves and are laughing about it on facebook with their friends, much like your experience at your class reunion.


He made them laugh. As long as the women were laughing I don't see what the problem is?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberC00L said:


> He made them laugh. As long as the women were laughing I don't see what the problem is?


Nothing if your goal in life is to be an UberClown, in or out of the vehicle. Haha


----------



## UberC00L (Sep 15, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Nothing if your goal in life is to be an UberClown, in or out of the vehicle. Haha


A clown is an honorable profession. My dad used to be a clown until he murdered a bunch of people in the 70's.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberC00L said:


> A clown is an honorable profession. My dad used to be a clown until he murdered a bunch of people in the 70's.


Murder is in the DNA of clowns. Thats a scientific fact.


----------



## UberC00L (Sep 15, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Murder is in the DNA of clowns. Thats a scientific fact.


All I know is my dad did some terrible things but I still liked the guy. I still keep his clown suit in a glass case just to hold on to his memory.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Suit covers up the moobs enough that you have 19 year old coeds hitting on you on the regular?
> 
> Only way this was real is if they were recording it themselves and are laughing about it on facebook with their friends, much like your experience at your class reunion.


To think how I've cheated myself! I could have written the script that all four were feeding me grapes and I eventually went to bed with Mari.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

WOW, these girls saw you coming, they got a free ride, a private water boy and then looked at you like you're a Uber driver. 
DON'T BUY ANY LOTTERY TICKETS.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> WOW, these girls saw you coming, they got a free ride, a private water boy and then looked at you like you're a Uber driver.
> DON'T BUY ANY LOTTERY TICKETS.


LAST time I ever fall for the charms of pretty girls. Last time.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

SadUber said:


> LAST time I ever fall for the charms of pretty girls. Last time.


You'll do it again and again, it's in your pants.



UberC00L said:


> A clown is an honorable profession. My dad used to be a clown until he murdered a bunch of people in the 70's.


Did you see SNL last Saturday, they finally know who is it the clown, Kelly Ann Conway.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> You'll do it again and again, it's in your pants.


Nope, I've had enough of this.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

SadUber said:


> Nope, I've had enough of this.


Famous Last Words!

Rakos


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SadUber said:


> To think how I've cheated myself! I could have written the script that all four were feeding me grapes and I eventually went to bed with Mari.


You know how to hold back the story to be just plausible.


----------



## UberC00L (Sep 15, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> You know how to hold back the story to be just plausible.


Or he is just telling the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth.

Hope you are not expecting a fulfilling finale

Cuz cliffhangers


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

UberC00L said:


> Or he is just telling the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth.


If you believe that...

I have some oceanfront property located in Wichita you might be interested in purchasing. No reasonable offer refused.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> If you believe that...
> 
> I have some oceanfront property located in Wichita you might be interested in purchasing. No reasonable offer refused.


Would you extend credit to an Uber driver.


----------



## UberC00L (Sep 15, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> If you believe that...
> 
> I have some oceanfront property located in Wichita you might be interested in purchasing. No reasonable offer refused.


Do you have the listing somewhere online that I can see? I've been looking for an oceanfront property for a while and I think location at this time is not a problem.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> Would you extend credit to an Uber driver.





UberC00L said:


> Do you have the listing somewhere online that I can see? I've been looking for an oceanfront property for a while and I think location at this time doesn't really matter.


3br 2ba manufactured home in choice location. Easy access to water. Owner financing available. No unreasonable offer refused.


----------



## UberC00L (Sep 15, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> ts one thing if SadUber looked like Chris Pratt with abs to match but weve all seen the Uber shirt and the manboobs below it. Now imagine that wearing a Speedo.


SadUber is brave an inspiring role model who isn't afraid to speak his body.



Spotscat said:


> 3br 2ba manufactured home in choice location. Easy access to water. Owner financing available. No unreasonable offer refused.
> View attachment 167682


I was hoping it would have a fence. I live in Texas and had to build a fence around my house. Now the illegals have to go through customs before setting foot in my yard.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

UberC00L said:


> SadUber is brave an inspiring role model who isn't afraid to speak his body.
> 
> I was hoping it would have a fence. I live in Texas and had to build a fence around my house. Now the illegals have to go through customs before setting foot in my yard.


If Spotscat didn't exist, I would have to create him!


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

backcountryrez said:


> SU, I need to know at what time of night am I most likely to experience the kinds of pickups you receive.


CTFU!



htboston said:


> Maybe he thought he'll get lucky because drunk girls are more willing, imagine if he got a 5-way with 4 girls. He'll be an Uber legend.
> 
> Most likely this wasn't gonna happen but he hoped but it didn't pan out


LOL!


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

SadUber said:


> If Spotscat didn't exist, I would have to create him!


I'm thankful I'm not your doppleganger.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

So I wonder if you should have brought more liquor into their home?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

htboston said:


> It was too long to read. Can anyone highlight the part where he got lucky and quote it for me, thanks. If it didn't happen then never mind.
> 
> SadUber seems to be a guy that drives for fun and not for profit because he has nothing else to do with his life. I hate him. He's the reason paxs expect a lot from their drivers for minimum wage. I really hate him.


another late night back of the airport DIY palm job


----------



## corsair (Oct 16, 2017)

What a pathetic story.


----------

